# Peak-toPeak Gondola at Whistler



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 14, 2011)

Photos of the crossing, going from Whistler Mountain to Blackcomb Mountain.  Taken last December. Maximum height is 1427 feet (above Fitzsimmons Creen, visible in the photos) and with an supported span of 1.88 miles.


----------



## eal (May 14, 2011)

Wow!  Great photos.  Thanks for posting them.  A couple of the Peak-to- Peak cars have glass floors - you can wait until one comes along and then have an amazing ride across.


----------

